# :
,       ,     .
 ,      .

 20604  28.01.2020 0:00:00......28.01.2020......20604......5024186307.....502401001....5029200812......502945001..................................................    
  00000170  28.01.2020 14:32:56.....5024186307.....502401001....5029200812....502945001						
.................................................................................................................................................... _....................................0.....0,3	     
...............................................................................................................................................  ......04106807....232	0,3		
.................................................................................................................................................... _...................................232	0,3.....-0,3	     
.....................................................................................................................................................  	.............................0		                                                                       
   ?

----------

?  ,   - ,    /

----------

